# AC/DC at Donington!!!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

THIS YEAR!!! :doublesho

Looks like they'll be headlining Download festival at Castle Donington this year. 

I was lucky enough to see them last year but my girlfriend is really keen to see them. So looks like as well as tickest to Sonisphere for the weekend to see Iron Maiden/Rammstein headlining, we'll be trying to get tickets for Download too. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to Download - I went for the first time last year, this year, I'm going RIP camping - bought them last year, so it's all paid for, just need to save some cash for beer and I'm sorted.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep - I'm going - just to see them.

Ummed and aaahd too many times in the past and always regretted missing 'em :wall:


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Word is they are doing Back In Black in its entirety.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Back in Black in it's entirety is something I would love to see!! 

I have a plan to surprise my missus with a ticket for this for her birthday as, as much as I'd love to go she adores AC/DC and missed them last year when I got to see them. She's been going on about it since I told her they were playing Download.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Brings back memories of Monsters of Rock at Donnington 1981 when AC/DC headlined 

I was 15 then, seems like a lifetime ago


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Indeed Scoobr,first Monsters of Rock was 1980 as was the release of Back in Black.30 years of metal mayhem!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Now that is a legendary gig to go to. I wasn't born until 1982 but Back in Black is one of my favourite albums of all time. 

I booked my tickeds for Download earlier this evening. It's a surprise for my girflriend's birthday as she loves AC/DC. Can't bloody wait.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love AC/DC as well, saw them in the 80's when it was the Back In Black tour and Iron Maiden Number or the Beast tour at Manchester Apollo. Remember seeing Thin Lizzy there several times as well.

Been an old git has it's advantages sometimes.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are gigs I would have loved to see mate. 

I'm a big fan of Thin Lizzy as well, no chance of ever seeing them live. 

Thing is with AC/DC coming round again, I couldn't let the missus miss them again so she's going to be well pleased. Also Megadeth and Motorhead are playing Donington as well so shoudl be good. No idea who the other headliners are though. 

Next up, need to sort out Sonisphere tickets.


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Other confirmed headliners for Donington Alex are-
Bullet For My Valentine
Them Crooked Vultures
Deftones
Stone Temple Pilots
Motorhead
Wolfmother
Volbeat
Also good to hear Brian Johnson is not leaving AC/DC,rumours were rife that after the Black Ice tour that he would be retirering,not so.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's good about old Brian, although I'm not sure how long they'll be going on for anyway. 

I'm waiting to see who else they announce for the other two days headlining Download. I heard a rumour it could be Rage Against the Machine.

Also, Five Finger Death Punch will be playing as they announced it at the gig I saw them play in Camden.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Been reading some rumours about, possible appearance from Metallica at Download too.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I work in Donington, but have never understood why it's called Download? 

Tell you what, the local CO-OP has never had it so good when all the fans turn up.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm not keen on the term Download! Guess they were trying to appeal to the nu-metal kids! 

I never went when it was Monsters of Rock but that's what it should be.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I took the wife and 2 kids to see ACDC at Hampden Park last year, it was amazing. Back In Black is may favourite ACDC album, getting to see that live would be awesome. Only problem is cost not going to be cheap for 4 people going to download.
At least the kids got to see ACDC, something that will remain with them forever. Off to see UFO locally in April, you young ones wont remember them but Mirror Finish will. :thumb:


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I still have the t-shirt from 1981, best gig ever.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Off to see UFO locally in April, you young ones wont remember them but Mirror Finish will. :thumb:


I don't remember them but I do like them, didn't think they were still going but love some of their tracks. :thumb:

Yeah Download isn't cheap, in fact none of the festivals are. It's cost me £360 for the pair of us and will be about the same for Sonisphere.

Thing is when you add up the cost of seeing the bands live separately it'd be more. I mean I'm hoping to see some of my favourite bands play all in the same year and can't wait.

We kinda make it our holiday for the year even though it's a weekend.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread is making me feel like a right old git 

I was lucky to see them twice on the Back in Black tour, once at the Hammersmith Odeon and also at the London Victoria Apollo, sadly was a bit young to catch them live with Bon Scott on vocals....

I spent the early 80's going to loads of metal gigs, saw pretty much all of the bands at the time from Judas Priest, Motorhead, Saxon, Maiden (with Di'Aanno on vocals), UFO, Tygers of Pang tang, Diamond Head, Blizzard of Oz, Rainbow, Girlschool, Scorpions, Def Leppard etc. God, I even saw bands like Krokus, Samson and even Tank! lol

In fact, I can be seen in the crowd in the live Iron Maiden video, Killers, recorded at the Rainbow Theatre, looking like a complete plank :lol: although I try and keep that quiet these days


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Thing is when you add up the cost of seeing the bands live separately it'd be more. I mean I'm hoping to see some of my favourite bands play all in the same year and can't wait.
> 
> We kinda make it our holiday for the year even though it's a weekend.


I do the same. Given the choice between going to Costa Del Chav and seeing at least 15 bands that I'd normally pay to see, well, North Leicestershire wins it for me! I even got a tan last year!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the thing is me and the missus are sun worshippers, if anything I get bored on a typical holiday. My girflriend loves the whole vibe and I usually know most of the bands playing so going to make a habit of it each year now. 

Great thing is that at a metal/rock festival everyone is your mate!


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Indeed,Rage Against The Machine
Aerosmith
Lamb of God
Stone Sour
Billy Idol
Fife Finger Death Punch
30 Seconds To Mars added to Donnington line up.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

stan the man said:


> Indeed,Rage Against The Machine
> Aerosmith
> Lamb of God
> Stone Sour
> ...


Is this a new Scottish Metal band ?:lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Off to see UFO locally in April, you young ones wont remember them but Mirror Finish will. :thumb:


I do too. Where you seeing them ? They played the guild hall in Preston a few times in my youth and would like to see them again........ Doctor, Doctor please..........


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Is this a new Scottish Metal band ?:lol:


Hahahaha could be, not sure I've heard of them! :lol:

What a line up though, I got my tickets on the grounds of seeing 'DC. Well pleased that Aerosmith and Rage Against the Machine are headlining though. I loved Aerosmith as a kid so seeing them live will be quite something and Rage are just well Rage so will be great by default.

For me though seeing Motorhead, Megadeth, Five Finger Death Punch, Lamb of God and Five Finger Death Punch is brilliant. All bands I highly rate let alone the others that haven't been announced. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

dholdi said:


> I do too. Where you seeing them ? They played the guild hall in Preston a few times in my youth and would like to see them again........ Doctor, Doctor please..........


I'm going to the Carnegie Theatre Workington to see them.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Was going to get tickets to go see RATM but looks like Im going to be in the south of france at the time so no able to go! Gutted!


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

you cant beat the bon scott era!

Ronald Belford Scott RIP almost 30yrs to the day.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

sootysteve said:


> you cant beat the bon scott era!
> 
> Ronald Belford Scott RIP almost 30yrs to the day.


Don't know. You could argue the point all day, but I think Brian Johnson does a pretty good job. Down to personal preference really.

I can tell you that the current ACDC tour was fantastic!

The Scorpions have a new album out next month and are doing a world tour. They have announced that it is their last tour and they will call it a day when it finishes.

Iron Maiden have just finished their individual parts for their new album, it just needs mixed in the studio. They are touring as well.

Whitesnake have a new album in the works as well and plan to tour in 2011.

So that's 3 gigs the family and I need to attend.


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

indeed, they never do a bad gig, saw them on the latest tour at wembley last year, absolutely awesome band!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't mind either of the 'DC singers to be fair. I think if you liked AC/DC when they had Bon Scott as their front man, as in if you were there in the beginning. I can see why you'd prefer the original.

For me I bought random albums (on casette) as a kid and in no particular order so I grew to like both. I've got favourite songs by both singers.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

aye i am heading down to can't wait lol we should have a mini meet there haha lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

HAha that could be a laugh. Looks like there's a fair few on here who want to, or are going.


----------

